# Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Pacífico Este e Central 2009)



## Vince (25 Jan 2009 às 02:35)

Tópico de seguimento da época ciclónica de 2009 nas regiões do Pacífico Leste e Pacífico Central.
A época oficial decorre de 15 de Maio a 30 de Novembro no Pacífico Leste e é monitorizada pelo NHC em Miami em simultâneo com o Atlântico, e no Pacífico Central decorre de 1 de Junho a 30 de Novembro e é monitorizada pelo CPHC em Honolulu.









*Trajectos (1980-2005)*









*Nomes:*

Andres
Blanca
Carlos
Dolores
Enrique
Felicia
Guillermo
Hilda
Ignacio
Jimena
Kevin
Linda
Marty
Nora
Olaf
Patricia
Rick
Sandra
Terry
Vivian
Waldo
Xina
York
Zelda


*Links úteis*

- NHC
- NRL
- CPHC


----------



## Vince (15 Mai 2009 às 10:00)

Começa hoje 15 de Maio a época oficial no Pacífico Leste, e a 1 de Junho no Pacífico Central, tal como no Atlântico.


----------



## MSantos (21 Mai 2009 às 17:19)

> ZCZC MIATWOEP ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
> ...









NHC


----------



## MSantos (11 Jun 2009 às 14:02)

Poderá estar para breve a primeira depressão tropical no Pacifico Este



> ZCZC MIATWOEP ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
> ...









NHC


----------



## MSantos (12 Jun 2009 às 17:27)

O disturbio tropical enfraqueceu, talvez ainda não seja desta...



> ZCZC MIATWOEP ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
> ...


----------



## MSantos (16 Jun 2009 às 22:24)

Novo Invest no Pacífico Este, Será que é desta que se forma a primeira depressão tropical da temporada?



> ZCZC MIATWOEP ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
> ...


----------



## MSantos (18 Jun 2009 às 18:17)

Formou-se a primeira Depressão Tropical deste ano




> 000
> WTPZ31 KNHC 181435
> TCPEP1
> BULLETIN
> ...



NHC


----------



## Vince (19 Jun 2009 às 19:51)

A Depressão tropical nº1 chegou à costa mexicana. Não aumentou de intensidade pelo que não foi desta que tivemos o primeiro sistema com nome no Pacífico Leste. Apesar de não ser tempestade tropical a  precipitação intensa pode trazer problemas.






Como não nasceu o «Andres» nestes dias, a época do Pacífico este ano torna-se a 2ª mais tardia desde que há registos fidedignos, que são dos anos 60/70 nesta região, demonstrando a sensação que já tínhamos por aqui que os trópicos tem andado calmos. O primeiro sistema com nome mais tardio é a tempestade Tropical Natalie que se formou em 6 de Julho de 1964, esse record deve ser difícil de bater mas há bastantes dúvidas por falta de tecnologia satélite na altura de que esse tenha sido de facto o 1º sistema nesse ano.


----------



## MSantos (20 Jun 2009 às 02:13)

A primeira depressão do ano no Pacífico Este já está se está a dissipar, segue o ultimo aviso emitido pelo NHC para esta depressão:



> 000
> WTPZ31 KNHC 192345
> TCPEP1
> BULLETIN
> ...


----------



## Chingula (21 Jun 2009 às 00:44)

Vince disse:


> Tópico de seguimento da época ciclónica de 2009 nas regiões do Pacífico Leste e Pacífico Central.
> A época oficial decorre de 15 de Maio a 30 de Novembro no Pacífico Leste e é monitorizada pelo NHC em Miami em simultâneo com o Atlântico, e no Pacífico Central decorre de 1 de Junho a 30 de Novembro e é monitorizada pelo CPHC em Honolulu.
> 
> 
> ...




Apenas uma curiosidade:
O Gabinete do "Typhoon Committee", neste momento, é em Macau e é chefiado pelo Meteorologista Português dr. Olavo Rasquinho.


----------



## Vince (21 Jun 2009 às 17:55)

Mais um Invest no Pacífico Leste, tem bom aspecto no visível embora ainda não tenha conseguido consolidar um LLC bem definido. De qualquer forma parece um sinal de que as coisas estão a aquecer nos tópicos. O Pacífico Leste costuma "acordar" um pouco antes do Atlântico.


----------



## Vince (21 Jun 2009 às 22:09)

E o 93E já é considerado um ciclone tropical, sendo assim a 2ª depressão tropical da temporada. Está previsto que amanhã de manhã se torne a Tempestade Tropical Andres.














> TROPICAL DEPRESSION TWO-E ADVISORY NUMBER   1
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   EP022009
> 200 PM PDT SUN JUN 21 2009
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (22 Jun 2009 às 12:05)

Como previsto ontem, no Pacífico Leste a depressão tropical nº2 evoluiu para  *Tempestade Tropical ANDRES*, o primeiro sistema com nome nesta região tropical. Está previsto que se intensifique para Furacão categoria 1.


----------



## Vince (22 Jun 2009 às 16:18)

Trajecto ajustado e agora mais próximo de Terra, mantendo-se a possibilidade de chegar a furacão mas não durante muito tempo devido a interacção com terra.


----------



## Vince (23 Jun 2009 às 20:57)

A Tempestade Tropical Andres depois de uma noite e manhã pujante teve um enfraquecimento bastante imprevisto esta tarde, talvez devido à interacção com terra ter sido um pouco subestimada. Um voo Recon que está no sistema nesta altura detecta mesmo assim ventos interessantes apesar da desorganização e do centro bastante exposto levando a crer o Andres tenha sido Furacão antes. Ficará para a análise pós época.


----------



## Vince (24 Jun 2009 às 01:32)

Vince disse:


> Um voo Recon que está no sistema nesta altura detecta mesmo assim ventos interessantes apesar da desorganização e do centro bastante exposto levando a crer o Andres tenha sido Furacão antes. Ficará para a análise pós época.



Os dados "interessantes" do voo Recon que referimos foram tão significativos que o NHC acabou de considerar oficialmente que o «*Andres*» é um Furacão mesmo estando agora nesta fase tão debilitada/desorganizada.  Agora é um cat 1, provavelmente esta manhã terá sido um cat2.

O «Andres» foi mais um daqueles sistemas que neste caso ninguém conseguiu prever o enfraquecimento, que afinal é aparente, tal como noutros casos ninguém consegue explicar a rápida intensificação.







O que levanta sempre a eterna questão, quantos sistemas tropicais não se desenvolvem por aí que não são classificados porque nenhum Recon voou para lá ?



> *Hurricane ANDRES Public Advisory*
> 
> TPZ32 KNHC 232336
> TCPEP2
> ...


----------



## AnDré (24 Jun 2009 às 12:00)

*Pescador arrastado pelo furacão Andres*



> O primeiro furacão da temporada no Pacífico fez um morto no México, um pescador do Estado de Jalisco, segundo o El País.
> 
> Durante a madrugada desta quarta-feira, o Andrés obrigou a declarar o alerta máximo em cinco Estados. Horas depois converteu-se novamente em tempestade tropical, informou o Serviço Meteorológico Nacional, estando agora a afastar-se da costa mexicana a 17 km/h.
> 
> ...



Fonte


----------



## vitamos (6 Jul 2009 às 14:40)

Formou-se no Pacífico Leste a SW da Califórnia a tempestade tropical Blanca:



> 000
> WTPZ33 KNHC 061225
> TCPEP3
> BULLETIN
> ...



Com ventos modestos na ordem de 65 km/h com algumas rajadas, espera-se que esta tempestade possa ainda fortalecer-se nas próximas 24h. Contudo com a chegada a águas mais frias tende a enfraquecer. O seu movimento para NW não irá à partida causa qualquer problema em terra. 







Imagem ás 12h30 UTC:


----------



## MSantos (7 Jul 2009 às 15:32)

Deixo aqui o ultimo aviso emitido pelo NHC para a Tempestade Tropical Blanca



> 000
> WTPZ33 KNHC 070831
> TCPEP3
> BULLETIN
> ...


----------



## MSantos (11 Jul 2009 às 16:03)

Aviso do NHC para a Tempestade Tropical Carlos




> ZCZC MIATCPEP4 ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> BULLETIN
> TROPICAL STORM CARLOS ADVISORY NUMBER   5
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jul 2009 às 00:58)

*Tempestade tropical "Carlos" transforma-se em furacão*

A tempestade tropical "Carlos", cujo centro está a 1.610 quilómetros a Sudoeste do extremo do México, transformou-se hoje no segundo furacão da temporada na região, revelou o Centro Nacional de Furacões dos Estados Unidos.
O furacão desloca-se para Oeste a uma velocidade de 19 quilómetros horários com ventos máximos de 130 quilómetros por hora, segundo o boletim daquele Centro. As previsões apontam para que o "Carlos" se continue a fortalecer nas próximas 24 horas.

SAPO Notícias


----------



## AnDré (12 Jul 2009 às 21:53)

Hoje de manhã, as previsões apontavam para um aumento da intensidade do furacão ao longo do dia de hoje, atingindo mesmo a categoria 3 durante o dia de amanhã.

No entanto, e ao contrário do previsto, o furacão Carlos perdeu intensidade, e na última actualização, voltou a tempestade tropical, estando a sua estrutura completamente desorganizada.

3h30 depois da actualização das 5 PM EDT, e olhando para a animação das imagens de satélite, parece que o Carlos voltou a organizar-se. Na próxima actualização deve voltar à categoria de furacão.


----------



## Vince (13 Jul 2009 às 20:11)

AnDré disse:


> No entanto, e ao contrário do previsto, o furacão Carlos perdeu intensidade, e na última actualização, voltou a tempestade tropical, estando a sua estrutura completamente desorganizada.




O Carlos ainda chegou a furacão (fraco, no limiar de Cat1) mas depois enfraqueceu de forma quase inexplicável porque os dados que havia disponíveis apontavam para condições favoráveis à sua intensificação. 


A "discussion" de Domingo:



> *IT STILL IS A BIT OF MYSTERY WHY THE CYCLONE WEAKENED AS MUCH AS IT
> HAS TODAY*. THE GFDL AND HWRF DYNAMICAL MODELS INSIST ON A
> SUBSTANTIAL RE-INTENSIFICATION...WHILE THE SHIPS AND LGEM
> STATISTICAL TECHNIQUES ONLY BRING CARLOS BACK UP A FEW KNOTS. THERE
> ...




De qualquer forma ainda não se dissipou, e entretanto está aí mais um distúrbio, o 96E;


----------



## AnDré (14 Jul 2009 às 12:08)

Na última actualização, o Carlos voltou à categoria 1 de furacão, e agora é bem visível a circulação em torno do seu centro:


----------



## Vince (15 Jul 2009 às 08:31)

E ontem ainda chegou a Cat2

*Imagem de ontem 19z:*






Entretanto formou-se uma nova depressão tropical, a 5ª da temporada


----------



## Vince (15 Jul 2009 às 16:44)

o Pacífico Leste a depressão tropical 05E evoluiu para Tempestade Tropical Dolores. O furacão Carlos deteriorou-se significativamente ao longo do dia de hoje.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Jul 2009 às 22:49)

Vince disse:


> o Pacífico Leste a depressão tropical 05E evoluiu para Tempestade Tropical Dolores. O furacão Carlos deteriorou-se significativamente ao longo do dia de hoje.



Realmente, o Carlos está bem mais fraco.
Não deve durar muito mais tempo, pois não?

Em relação à tempestade tropical Dolores, evolui bastante bem!
Vem aí coisa...


----------



## *Dave* (5 Ago 2009 às 12:04)

*Duas tempestades tropicais formam-se ao leste do México*

Duas tempestades tropicais, "Enrique" e "Felicia", formaram-se nas últimas horas ao leste do litoral mexicano, no Oceano Pacífico, mas ainda estão distantes do país, informaram hoje fontes meteorológicas.

"Enrique", que apresenta ventos sustentados de 90 quilómetros e sequências de até 110, situa-se a 1.125 quilómetros a sudoeste de Puerto Cortés, em Baixa Califórnia Sul, no noroeste do México, informou o Serviço Meteorológico Nacional (SMN).

O fenómeno desloca-se para noroeste com 26 km/h, segundo o último boletim do organismo, das 11h (17h de Lisboa).

A previsão é que nas próximas horas a tempestade aumente de intensidade e que seus ventos subam para 100 km/h.

Uma depressão tropical ganhou força nas últimas horas até se transformar na tempestade "Felicia", que se desloca a 22 km/h com ventos sustentados de 75 km/h e sequências de até 95 km/h.

Ás 16h de ontem a tempestade estava 1.760 quilómetros de Isla Socorro, no estado de Colima, e 1.955 quilómetros de Puerto Cortés, no estado de Baixa Califórnia Sul.

O SMN afirmou que "Felicia" ainda está "muito longe do litoral nacional" e, como no caso anterior, ainda não se declarou alerta na zona.


----------



## Vince (5 Ago 2009 às 23:06)

Estes últimos 2 ou 3 dias estão agitados no Pacífico, com 2 ciclones a oeste e outros dois a leste, e há poucos dias atrás um outro que se dissipou no pacífico central.

Hoje, sempre espectacular de se ver, dois ciclones tropicais bastante juntos e durante o dia notou-se algum efeito de Fujiwhara entre ambos, não muito significativa e espectacular porque "Felicia" tem-se vindo a tornar dominante. 






"Enrique" formou-se primeiro e "Felicia" depois, e o mais novo e antes mais pequeno agora tem vindo a destruir o mais velho devido à sua circulação enorme com o outflow a afectar o outro.


Felicia a partir desta tarde intensificou-se muito, sendo oficialmente um Cat3 mas possivelmente poderá já ser Cat4.






O trajecto previsto leva-o em direcção ao Havai embora esteja previsto perder força até lá devido à diminuição da temperatura da água:







Mas é sempre uma previsão bastante desconfortável dada a besta em que se tornou hoje.


----------



## Vince (6 Ago 2009 às 10:57)

Furacão Felícia sempre se tornou um Categoria 4 embora se note nas últimas horas o topo das nuvens a ficar menos frio, indicando algum enfraquecimento.

Entretanto continua o espectáculo dos dois ciclones próximos. Enrique como que orbita em torno de Felicia por este ser o ciclone dominante da interacção Fujiwhara.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Ago 2009 às 14:59)

Vince disse:


> Furacão Felícia sempre se tornou um Categoria 4 embora se note nas últimas horas o topo das nuvens a ficar menos frio, indicando algum enfraquecimento.
> 
> Entretanto continua o espectáculo dos dois ciclones próximos. Enrique como que orbita em torno de Felicia por este ser o ciclone dominante da interacção Fujiwhara.



Realmente é um bailado que não se ve todos os anos... e deveras magnifico e interessante...

O ano passado salvo erro foi em pleno Atlantico e este ano temos a sorte de ver outra vez este fenomeno embora não seja em águas Atlanticas!

Obrigado Vince por me alertares!! Bom olho


----------



## Vince (14 Ago 2009 às 09:29)

Três sistemas tropicais no Pacífico central e leste. Apenas o GUILLERMO constitui motivo de maior interesse, neste momento acabou de ser elevado à categoria de furacão.


----------



## criz0r (31 Ago 2009 às 00:58)

O Furacão Jimena é agora um poderoso Furacão de Categoria 4 e ameaça a Costa Mexicana.


----------



## AnDré (31 Ago 2009 às 01:29)

criz0r disse:


> O Furacão Jimena é agora um poderoso Furacão de Categoria 4 e ameaça a Costa Mexicana.



A sua evolução e desenvolvimento foi extraordinariamente rápida!







Animação de satélite:


----------



## criz0r (31 Ago 2009 às 03:02)

É verdade André tudo numa questão de poucas horas e segundo a CNN, prevêm que chegue á Categoria 5 nas próximas horas, penso que se ele seguir aquele trajecto e não perder força o Oeste do Litoral Mexicano vai sofrer e muito com este Furacão.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Ago 2009 às 18:11)

*Furacão de categoria 4 ameaça península da Baja Califórnia*

Equipes de emergência construíram abrigos para abrigar milhares de famílias que podem ser atingidas pelo furacão Jimena, que se aproximava da península mexicana de Baja Califórnia nesta segunda-feira. Jimena, um furacão de categoria 4, pode atingir o sul da península na noite de terça-feira, segundo serviços de meteorologia. 
Pelo menos 10 mil famílias serão evacuadas de locais onda há possibilidade de enchentes, disse Francisco Cota, o diretor local da Defesa Civil. Segundo ele, 60 abrigos foram montados. "Eu acho que será um furacão substancial quando chegar", disse Richard Pasch, do Centro Nacional de Furações, em Miami. 
Representantes de vários países já começaram a chegar para uma conferência patrocinada pela Organização para a Cooperação e Desenvolvimento Econômico (CDE), que será realizada na terça e quarta-feira em Cabo Los Cabos, na ponta sul da península. Nicholas Bray, o responsável pelo setor de mídia da organização, sediada em Paris, disse nesta segunda-feira que não há planos para postergar ou cancelar a reunião por causa do furacão.
Mais ao sul, o Jimena atingiu a costa oeste do México e gerou fortes ventos que chegaram a arrancar árvores pela raiz na cidade turística de Zihuatanejo. 
Na manhã desta segunda-feira, Jimena tinha ventos máximos de quase 230 quilômetros por hora e estava se movendo para o noroeste a cerca de 13 quilômetros por hora. O olho do furacão estava localizado a cerca de 570 quilômetros sul-sudeste do Cabo de San Lucas. As autoridades de Cabo Corrientes estava montando abrigos no caso de ocorrerem fortes ventos e chuvas, disse Arturo Garcia, funcionário da Defesa Civil de Jalisco. 
O centro de furacões dos Estados Unidos emitiu um aviso para os moradores no leste do México e da parte sul da península da Baja Califórnia para acompanharem a evolução do Jimena. 

Gazeta da Serra


----------



## MSantos (31 Ago 2009 às 18:21)

Deixo aqui o aviso do NHC para este furação




> 000
> WTPZ33 KNHC 311444
> TCPEP3
> BULLETIN
> ...


----------



## criz0r (31 Ago 2009 às 18:52)

Jimena passeia-se pelo Pacífico com toda a sua imponência !


----------



## criz0r (31 Ago 2009 às 19:28)

Impressionante!


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Set 2009 às 01:22)

...E como não é todos os dias que se passeia pela superfície do planeta
um furacão de categoria 5, ainda para mais neste ano com ocorrências
desta grandeza de uma forma muito escassa, aqui fica o registo:






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


Por enquanto em Oceano , mas ameaça desde já populações.
Independentemente dessa fatalidade, confesso que 
fico estarrecido , siderado , perante estas forças brutais da Natureza.
E mais grave:
quedo  escandalosamente   maravilhado...


----------



## Vince (1 Set 2009 às 12:14)

Jimena enfraqueceu ligeiramente nas últimas horas mantendo-se ainda como categoria 5.



Esse enfraquecimento vai continuar devido à água mais fria mas dadas as restantes condições bastante favoráveis como o windshear, o enfraquecimento será lento e não evitará muitos problemas na Península da Baixa Califórnia, México.


Ocean Heat Content:


----------



## Vince (1 Set 2009 às 22:19)

Jimena enfraqueceu um pouco mais do que o previsto devido a um ciclo de reconstrução das paredes do olho, ciclo esse finalizado nas últimas horas, sendo agora um categoria 3, dados reais recolhidos por avião de reconhecimento.


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2009 às 11:36)

O furacão Jimena está nesta altura a fazer o landfall na península como categoria 2


----------



## criz0r (2 Set 2009 às 16:27)

Aqui vão 2 imagens que retirei de um site com 2 Webcams situada no Cabo San Lucas local por onde a Jimena faz neste momento o seu Landfall, a 1ª imagem foi captada 2 a 3h antes dela chegar, já a 2ª foi captada no preciso momento da chegada da Jimena:











Fontes: 

http://www.cabovillas.com/campage.asp?id=4

http://bajasafari.blogspot.com/2009_09_01_archive.html


----------



## criz0r (7 Set 2009 às 01:09)

Um novo sistema já designado como 96E aparenta poder ter algum desenvolvimento nas próximas horas


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2009 às 12:34)

Tempestade Tropical OLAF no Pacífico Leste. Está previsto que enfraqueça antes de chegar à costa


----------



## JoãoPT (12 Out 2009 às 10:14)

*Acaba de se formar a tempestade tropical "Patricia" a este do Pacifico:*



 









 



*Information:*

ZCZC MIATWOEP ALL
TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
TROPICAL WEATHER OUTLOOK
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
1100 PM PDT SUN OCT 11 2009

FOR THE EASTERN NORTH PACIFIC...EAST OF 140 DEGREES WEST LONGITUDE..

THE NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER IS ISSUING ADVISORIES ON RECENTLY-
UPGRADED TROPICAL STORM PATRICIA...LOCATED ABOUT 355 MILES
SOUTH-SOUTHEAST OF THE SOUTHERN TIP OF BAJA CALIFORNIA.

ELSEWHERE...TROPICAL CYCLONE FORMATION IS NOT EXPECTED DURING THE
NEXT 48 HOURS.

PUBLIC ADVISORIES ON PATRICIA ARE ISSUED UNDER WMO HEADER WTPZ34
KNHC AND UNDER AWIPS HEADER MIATCPEP4.  FORECAST/ADVISORIES ON
PATRICIA ARE ISSUED UNDER WMO HEADER WTPZ24 KNHC AND UNDER AWIPS
HEADER MIATCMEP4.

$$
FORECASTER BROWN
NNNN


*Advisor #3:*

000
WTPZ34 KNHC 120851
TCPEP4
BULLETIN
TROPICAL STORM PATRICIA ADVISORY NUMBER   3
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   EP192009
200 AM PDT MON OCT 12 2009

...PATRICIA A LITTLE STRONGER...CONTINUES NORTH-NORTHWESTWARD...

INTERESTS IN SOUTHERN BAJA CALIFORNIA SHOULD MONITOR THE PROGRESS OF
PATRICIA.  A TROPICAL STORM WATCH MAY BE REQUIRED FOR A PORTION OF
THE SOUTHERN BAJA CALIFORNIA PENINSULA LATER TODAY.

FOR STORM INFORMATION SPECIFIC TO YOUR AREA OUTSIDE OF THE UNITED
STATES...PLEASE MONITOR PRODUCTS ISSUED BY YOUR NATIONAL
METEOROLOGICAL SERVICE.

AT 200 AM PDT...0900 UTC...THE CENTER OF TROPICAL STORM PATRICIA WAS
LOCATED NEAR LATITUDE 18.6 NORTH...LONGITUDE 108.9 WEST OR ABOUT 305
MILES...490 KM...SOUTH-SOUTHEAST OF THE SOUTHERN TIP OF BAJA
CALIFORNIA.

PATRICIA IS MOVING TOWARD THE NORTH-NORTHWEST NEAR 7 MPH...11 KM/HR. 
THIS GENERAL MOTION IS EXPECTED TO CONTINUE TODAY WITH SOME
DECREASE IN FORWARD SPEED ON TUESDAY.  ON THE FORECAST TRACK...
PATRICIA WILL BE APPROACHING THE SOUTHERN PORTION OF THE BAJA
PENINSULA ON TUESDAY.

MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS HAVE INCREASED TO NEAR 45 MPH...75 KM/HR...
WITH HIGHER GUSTS.  SOME ADDITIONAL STRENGTHENING IS FORECAST
DURING THE NEXT DAY OR SO.

TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 70 MILES...110 KM
FROM THE CENTER.

ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE IS 1001 MB...29.56 INCHES.

...SUMMARY OF 200 AM PDT INFORMATION...
LOCATION...18.6N 108.9W
MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...45 MPH
PRESENT MOVEMENT...NORTH-NORTHWEST OR 345 DEGREES AT 7 MPH
MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...1001 MB

THE NEXT ADVISORY WILL BE ISSUED BY THE NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER AT
800 AM PDT.

$$
FORECASTER BROWN


----------



## criz0r (17 Out 2009 às 16:08)

No Pacífico Este formou-se o Furacão Rick que em poucas horas se transformou num poderoso Furacão de Categoria 4 e tudo aponta que chegue a 5 nas próximas horas, a sua trajectória tudo indica que terá como destino o sul da Península de Baja no México local onde o Furacão Jimena fez o seu Landfall.


----------



## criz0r (18 Out 2009 às 01:48)

Os seus ventos já atingiram os 150mph/240kmh que imponente este Rick


----------



## criz0r (18 Out 2009 às 14:37)

E a imponência do Rick continua sendo já um dos maiores senão o maior Furacão da temporada agora como Categoria 5 com ventos a rondar os 180mph/285km/h e uma pressão de 906hpa


----------



## criz0r (19 Out 2009 às 14:18)

Rick perdeu força mas ainda assim é um poderoso Furacão que ameaça o Sul da Península de Baja no México onde foi já accionado um alerta, o Rick está agora em Categoria 3 com Ventos a rondar os 205km/h


----------

